# removing tear mender



## Mr.Wyatt (Apr 4, 2010)

my pup is now 7 month old.i glued with tear mender glue lasted for about a week when the glue came apart both ears were up and stayed that way for atleast to weeks.now one ear is flopped over what do you guys think?Also as far as the tear mender goes how do you remove it.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

If they flop, I give it a couple a few days to see it they right it themselves. If not, right back up. 

I have used goo gone to remove it some, but it is not labelled for such use. Perhaps someone will know a more suitable remover. A lot of the glue I just let wear off.


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

glue right away. it does not harm anything. better safe then sorry


----------



## khurley (Sep 25, 2004)

You can use bandage remover and a fine tooth comb to remove it from their fur. There are also adhesive removers you can buy. I've never used either, personally, I just cut the worst from their fur with scissors and let the rest wear off on it's own.


----------

